# new pigeons, watery poop!!



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii..... please also read my other thread on baby pigeon leg problem and give ur advice....thanks
and 4 days ago i got a pair of high flyers at night. and in morning their poop was normal but during day time their boths poop turned watery.next day female poop turned normal but males still watery. on 3 day male poop was still watery but sometimes normal. even today his poop is sometimes normal but sometimes watery. watery means pool of clear watery with little broken poop in it but some times his poop looks really healthy poop. do anyone know whats the problem??.....and it will be good if i can used some natural things to cure like turmeric . i read on a thread that making turmeric balls and handfeeding pigeons can make his poop from watery to normal and tommorow i m planning to give them calcium in watery as i thing femal needs it as she is gonna lay eggs. please reply how can i cure male??


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Stress of being in a new place could be causing the watery poop.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Now, take it easy and don't rush things. Give them some time to settle down and let them not go through what the lone survivor of the cat attack endured.

I am sure someone experienced will help you out in the other thread, my take would be to give that youngster a little more time.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay i will give them comfort as much as possible.....
today i add calcium to everyones water..
and i think its sure baby has hurt himself, inside the cage....


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Access them for about 3 days, if still watery, then u may have a problem, racer I found on hiway had ugly flat green poop but that was because he was starving and weak and not fed, by second full day his poops were mint. You should take precautionary quarantine measures tho so as not to spread any disease to the one remaining one u have. I would say a good month before putting them together.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

even today males poop sometimes watery and sometimes healthy poop.... i m confused!! he is also looking somewhat dull.....
and i also want to say that there's a huge change in his[new male high flying pigeon] diet.
i got them from a breeder who only fed them roasted chickpea[which people in my region think its very healthy for them and easy to digest] and millets. whereas i feed them my pigeon mix..... and they only eat wheat, millets, shorgham from it and leave everything else. i dont what to feed roasted chickpeas as they are very expensive and i think its not very healthy. can change in they diet cause this??
and please be connected, if new pigeons poop dont turn fully normal in 3 days i wil post in this thread for ur help.... thanks


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

males poop is still mostly watery!!...whereas females poop harden up 2 days ago....i think starting to treat him will be good rather than waiting...
he looks dull.. can anyone suggest any house remedy to harden his poop... i read organic yogurt can do but we dont fine packed yogurt here...we have simple yougurt made out of milk.....
kunju...i think it was ur thread where somebody suggested u to give turmric balls to ur hand raised baby who had the same problem of sometimes watery poop.... did it worked??
tommorrow i will try to post some pictures of his poops.....please till then give ur advice... thanks


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Watery poop is not always a sign of a problem, In my experience it is usually caused by stress, new bird, Bad cage, change in feed ect.
You need to find a local Mentor before you acquire any more birds.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

they are really in a comfort zone. 
if they were stressed then even female must have watery poop, but her poops are normal
here are 2 pics.....now male is no more pooping normal ONLY watery poop from yesterday evening...i cannot take it to a vet in my town as they only treat animals not birds
i suspect its cocci what u all say, please reply fast....


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Find some apple cider vinegar and use it in their drinking water. Turmeric(powder) can go on top of wet or oiled food. Also can go in water. Some people have used a small wood charcoal( cold) down the throat. I have read that if ACV(vinegar) does not fix the issue, then the birds are sick or have worms in their stomac.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

The poops do look abnormal. I once had a pigeon pass watery poop most of the time,. but he did not look dull. Turmeric was suggested to rectify any stomach issues. I made small round balls of turmeric with a little water...and gave it for few days ( i didnt give it long enough to see results...he was otherwise healthy and hyperactive)...
So...if your pigeon is otherwise eating and does not seem weak, I suggest the turmeric. But if he is sitting fluffed and lethargic..and not eating, there is obviously something serious going on.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

no.... he is not at all weak, he is active like cooing and bowing whenever entered the cage, eats and drinks fine and not even fluffed up.and h they are a breed of high flyers called bedaag kalduma, who are big and bulkky and they are fat.. so i dont think they have worms.....
i went to the breeder to ask why his he pooping watery. he said me to give him roosted chickpea. he said he have been feeding his birds only millets and roosted chickpea fm 10 years and had healthy birds. he said this birds system is used to digest those chickpea which are easily digest, so he said me to give him chickpea and his poop will get nomal, somewhat he is right because when i brought them their poop was normal[so i cant even blam the breeder]. i will try chickpeas and turmeric[1 pinch on 1 tablespoon] on wet feed and keep an eye on them for 2 days. if still it doesnt harden up, i will update please be in contact.. and i dont fine acv here and i also read that garlic clove can be used?? if yes then how??


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

leave one clove of garlic in water for some time, say 3 hours, then offer this garlic laced water for them to drink

if he is acting fine then change of diet could just be the cause for these abnormal poops

i've heard chickpeas are good for them but don't know about roasted ones


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Pigeons need a variety, ,and other grains and seeds like wheat, ragi, jowar are also good for them. I suggest you start with chickpeas, gradually mix in small amounts of other seeds and generate interest for them. I don't think they like the taste of turmeric, so wouldn't be a good idea to mix with food...Garlic option is good, and can be given in the drinking water.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

i dont know why but there's a special roasted chickpeas called kabootar chana.they are small than normal ones and have no additives. i got 1 kg of it and will feed some to them tommorrow. and want to say that male is only eating millets and very little wheat from the feed mix....
kunju, i read ur thread of abnormal poop again and shreesh said that 4 teaspoon turmeric to 2 litre of water, so it means 1 teaspoon to half litre, i will try it tommorow. and garlic water they after tommorrow.

and theres really a main problem with my hand raised baby....they before yesterday was the last day of treatment of canker for him and till yesterday evening his poop was fine but suddenly today morning i saw his poops was watery. its not like the male ones, its like a normal poop but in liquiid form, their no clear watery in it.... i think its really serious, as he was not interested in eating anything today  and even his one leg became weak from yesterday.i hope theres nothing related to kidney  and this baby and this pair are not in contact with each other they are in different cages. whats going on?? is this because of the absense of flagyl drug in his system??


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Nare J,
The poop in the pic above could be caused by worms. Have the birds been dewormed before?,ask the previous keeper. If not, they need to be dewormed,then given probiotics and then multivitamins. Also give them grit,will be better to add sterile clay and fresh wood(not timber) charcoal to it, to restore ph balance and remove toxicity of your pigeons gut.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, she said the Droppings were normal when she first got them, SO, I would say do nothing for a few days or a week, give them grit, clean feed, and leave them be. sounds like stress. 
They were moved, given a completely different feed, and If this young person is like any other with a new bird, they are probably handling them to much before they were over the stress of the move. 
Pick a pigeon up 4 times a day (when not used to it) change its feed, move to a new environment, change the water source, I guarantee you its Droppings will look like that.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Jass no they have never been wormed...and they are not even thin, they are big and bulky. But I will deworm them after some days . And I have will try charcoal 
And lucky u r right. I handle them sometimes a day, and they are very untamed . And I have added 1 teaspoon turmeric to their water but they neglected to drink so I took a peas and covered it with wet turmeric and handfed it to male. Tomorrow I will give garlic water. If still there's will be no change in his poop I will try medicines so please be in contact with this thread


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nare, calm down. I have to agree with Lucky. The bird is nervous because of a completely new and different environment, the diet is completely changed from what he was used to, and you are handling him. He doesn't know you, so he doesn't want to be handled by you. Any and all of those things would throw off the droppings. You always rush into everything. You start handling right away, you are always ready to give medications, and you are always assuming that they have some disease. Would have been better to change their diet slowly, and stop handling them for a week or so. Let the poor things settle in and try to feel somewhat comfortable. Leave them alone. You are stressing them out. Even more high strung birds will react to stress more and have watery droppings. If you would just let them be and stop fussing over them, they would do better.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay but i have to say after giving turmeric balls and roasted chickpeas his poop has got normal but sometimes a bit watery. i gave him 3 pea size balls in morning, 2 in afternoon, and will give 2 in evening.... and u r right he is really stressed... ok i will try not to handle them too much but i m not handling them just for fun.... i just live them on terrace for sometime to roam and get known to the place. but i have to catch them and put them back as their wings are taped, so they cannot fly to the cage. which makes them stressed as they are untame.....
now just about baby.....do anyone know why is one leg has become weak, he cant walk properly as he puts his whole weight on one leg and stands up....other wise he is fine but he sometimes just want me to handfeed him some peas and hammered bricks then only he will eat seeds.... he is now about 38-40 days old and still cant fly


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Check the baby's leg thoroughly for any cuts or string wound around it. I have heard that calcium deficiency can cause leg paralysis, which is reversed on supplementing calcium in the diet. Check the leg also for any break in bone. For comparison, feel the good leg simultaneously. Is there any other signs of illness....abnormal poops...
At 40 days, he should be flying. Does he attempt to fly?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

No his leg bone is not broken. I think it's calcium deficiency as I not gave him calcium due to long treatment of canker. I will giving some tomorrow. And is giving so much turmeric fine . I gave male 3 peas sized balls in morning,2 in afternoon and 3 in evening and poped in his throat, sometimes he even spite it out. I m worried about dose 
And about poop it was fine till afternoon but it became watery again in evening . I think it's really due to stress


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

calcium doesn't affect Metro.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

i was not aware about it. i just read somewhere that when we are medicating a pigeon we should not give him grit and calcium.
and male's poop turn watery again in evening and whole night it was watery. but his poop is not like in the picture, there's more green poop[not like worms, its all togather] in clear water. but occasionly he even poop normal.
today i kept a stool between the cage and ground. so that they will first get on stool then into the cage.... i hope this will make stress less.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi I just now remembered that the first day when I got them they were not eating my feed mix so I got some roasted chickpeas from grocery store(as I was not able go to super market to buy roasted chickpea made for pigeons)to encourage them to eat. Female neglected it but male ate some. I not tasted it but it may be salted ones. I suspect it's was salty because when I restrict his water they poop fine other wise he will drink more water and poop watery. So if it was salty then how will he use up all the salt in him??


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

I think as long as his poops are good atleast some of the time, you can stop worrying about it. The reason could be the cold weather, stress, change in diet, anything. As long as he is active, i think you can ignore it.
Please try the calcium ...i think you get it in liquid as well as powder form.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

male poops turns watery bcoz he drinks almost every hour or so.....
although he is not showing any other symtops....
i m suspecting it may be salt deffiency or may be excessive salt intake...
i point more towards salt deffiency as this pair had about 30 day old babies[and only male was feeding them so he may have lost salts]....and their breeder not provided them with grit and left them freely to forge for grit
and even he always keep pecking in my grit tray,
i m not sure although....
and his wings shiver when i go to catch him...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nare J said:


> i was not aware about it. i just read somewhere that when we are medicating a pigeon we should not give him grit and calcium.
> and male's poop turn watery again in evening and whole night it was watery. but his poop is not like in the picture, there's more green poop[not like worms, its all togather] in clear water. but occasionly he even poop normal.
> today i kept a stool between the cage and ground. so that they will first get on stool then into the cage.... i hope this will make stress less.



When you use tetracycline, Doxycycline, or the other cyclines, or Enrofloxyn (Baytril), any of those, then you would pull the calcium as it binds to the drug, making it less effective. But it doesn't effect all drugs. Many kinds of grit have calcium in them, so that is why you would pull them. So a good idea to pull any calcium when giving antibiotics. Even using hard water, which contains lots of calcium will bind to the meds. Only way around that if you do have hard water, is to use distilled water while you are medicating with these drugs.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hiii i was thinking to treat this pair for canker....is it good idea...whats the dosage of flagyl tablets?? they are high flyers....


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hello... u all maybe thinking that i worry too much for no reason.... but i worry only when i think there's really a problem.... i m not experienced but i m observing pigeons since i was 10 yrs old so i atleast know what a healthy pigeon looks and acts like ....so before treating for canker i would try garlic water. my method is just keeping a crushed medium size garlic clove in 1 litre of water for 3 hour. and serve this garlic laced water to them[thanks to ananth for this info]. if it doesnt hard up his poop permanently i would go to treat him for canker as stress may cause canker and this would make him drink too much...male will only eat millets or baked chickpeas. and even i think he is not eating enough and has lost some weight and his active level has come down. and now his poop dont look like the picture i posted. his poop is now mostly green in clour ,sometimes like in the picture but with more green poop in water pool, sometimes like little poop in white water, and if its hard then it would look like a fat and long worm [not coiled] but very very soft, did anyone know what this symptops could be??and what can i use to increase his good gut bacteria except acv??


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

If you are so concerned, I suggest giving a dewormer. Also treat for possible canker with metronidazole (40 mg once a day for a week).


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

kunju said:


> If you are so concerned, I suggest giving a dewormer. Also treat for possible canker with metronidazole (40 mg once a day for a week).


hiii kunju.... i have read that garlic water keeps worms low and it doesnt seems like my pigeon have worms....
i would start treatment on monday and tommorrow i will give garlic water..
and is it good to give tablet in morning or in evening??


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Green to me is indicitive of both ecoli and salmonella. It also can be from eating very little or any one of the 3 things I mentioned or all of the above.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

here in india many people treat cocci and e-coli with turmeric balls and i have already treated it so there's no e-coli or cocci and green poop may be bcoz he prefers millets more. and about salmonella , he is not showing any of its symptops, even its more than a week i got them and he has not loss so much weight, he has just lost a bit weight may be due to stress and not eating enough.....i could just feel the bone under him, i couldnt catch it...
and i saw that female poop was black today evening .i think female ate my rabbits poop,or may be not... although once she tried to pick it up but after that she never paid much attention to it.... she is gonna lay eggs bcoz i know she is ready to lay as this pair had 30 day old babies who maybe now 38 days old...i think she is pushing egg back as she wants time to settle down and breed...... y is my pigeon life so episodic......
and i was thinking that treating for canker is more important and garlic can come afterwards...so tommorrow evening i will treat them for canker


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

this is how his poop looks. he just wants to eat roasted chickpeas. poop colour is somewhat light green and sometimes its also light yellow[maybe due to turmeric i gave 2 days ago]. are this poops normal??


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

If you are asking about the metronidazole tablet, you can give it anytime after food....sometimes pigeons vomit after the metronidazole, so keep watch afterwards. You need to give it for a week.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii kunju see my thread about worms!!! actually problem was worms not canker...
i m not able to get safe and right med so keep give ur opinion in my thread worms!!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

No the poop looks mucousy to me. When milky looking I have seen this with coccidia, also when sick, my birds looked like that with salmonella and baytril cleared it right up tight and clean, with probitoics as well. They should be smaller tigher coils with urates and fecal matter. This is bulky and mucousy.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hiii CBL..... i m sure this poops were due to worms.....bcoz now his poop has become darker and harden up...although i sometimes even find watery poop or goldenish poop...but he is very active now..


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Excellent glad to hear.


----------

